# Cooked Jack



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy caught a nice Jackfish (Chained Pickeral) on Friday when we were crappie fishing, and I ate it today. Crossed hatched the bones melt when frying. Absolute delicious.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Use to love Jacks lookin good


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

looks good never tried a jack before always just throw them back will have to keep the next one I catch


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

They are a good fish to butterfly and broil, too. The bones curl up and you can slide a filet knife along the bones,and just pick them out in one cut. Really tasty with Italian dressing as a marinade.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Goooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats the way you do it right there. Thats the best eating fish in nwfl if you ask me. Bass are good but they arent that good. What type of bait? I have been looking for a good spot on black water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know a thing about Blackwater, but there are plenty in the Choctawhatchee River. I bet Yellow River has plenty of them.I just bought a broke back Rapala today that seems to work well over here. I or my buddy will catch a Jack just now and then, but some folks actually target them. They are really good eating so I'm going to start fishing them on purpose now and then.


----------



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

There is some spots on shoal river that my dad slaughters jack fish on. Biggest I have ever caught was 26" 6.5 pounds on shoal with a shiner.


----------



## nwfwoodie (May 20, 2014)

Blackwater, blk&gold 3hook rebel and yellow snagless sally with trailer fast as you can fish them and anywhere in the river. This is my #2 fish, best fish 7.2LBS on grocery scales now lives in lake CRISCO!!!! Im always on the hunt....


----------

